# List of MMU Sites



## lian_qiu (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks to Olivia142 on MUA who provided this useful and long list of MMU website. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* Ada Cosmetics - US based, no shipping info
* Afterglow
* Alienor
* Alima - US based, international shipping
* Alpha Skincare - US based, international shipping
* Aromaleigh - US based, domestic shipping only
* Aubrey Nicole - US based, international shipping
* B Honest Natural Mineral Makeup - UK based, international shipping
* B Natural - site in German
* Bare Miracle Minerals
* Barefaced Beauty - UK based, international shipping
* Barefaced Mineral Cosmetics - US based, international shipping
* Basic Mineral Makeup
* Beaute Mineral
* Beauty Bliss
* Beauty From the Earth
* Blusche
* Buff'd
* Canary Cosmetics
* Cheshire Cosmetics UK - UK based, international shipping
* Classy Minerals
* CMH Essentials
* Colorescience
* Colorflo
* Conservatorie
* Cory Cosmetics
* Cosmic Tree
* Crearome - site in Swedish
* Crush Groove Cosmetics
* Crystal Coast Minerals
* Dwags818
* Electric Cosmetics
* Elegant Minerals
* Element5 Mineral Makeup
* Elementals
* Emani
* Endika Naturals Bare Mineral Makeup
* Erth Minerals
* Etniq Minerals
* Everyday Minerals
* Forever Mineral Cosmetics
* Free Spirit Beauty
* Fusion of Color
* Fyrinnae - used to be Bombshell Bath
* G Minerals Makeup
* GeoGrafx
* Glitter Galore
* Glominerals (US) / Glominerals (UK)
* Green Mnt Exotic's
* Herbal Elegance
* Herbs of Grace
* Honest Goddess
* Illuminare Cosmetics
* J Lynne
* Jane Iredale
* Jenulence
* Joppa Minerals
* KT Naturals
* La Bella Donna
* Lady Emily
* Larenim
* LaurEss
* Lily Lolo
* LittleStuff4U
* Loose Lips NY
* Lotus Minerals
* Lori Hart
* Lumiere Cosmetics
* Lure Beauty
* MAD Minerals - one of my favourites!
* Makeup Junky
* MB Pure Minerals
* Me Naturally
* Medusa's Make Up
* Mega Minerals
* MeLange
* Meow Cosmetics
* Micabella
* Milan Minerals
* Mineral Basics
* Mineral Boutique
* Mineral Glitters
* Mineral Me Too
* Mineral Pure Makeup
* Mineral Silk
* Minerals Etcetera
* Mineralesque Cosmetics
* Mineralogie
* Minerals*Will*Work*4*U
* Monave
* My Minerals Bath and Body
* Nature's Infusions
* Oceanmist
* Painted Laydies
* Pure Beauty
* Pure Luxe - massive range & very generous samples
* Pink Quartz
* Purminerals
* Raesin Images
* Rainbow Minerals & More
* Saphoros
* Senna Cosmetics
* Sheer Miracle
* Signature Minerals - US based, international shipping
* Silk Naturals
* Silky Makeup
* Simply Karen
* Smoky Mountain
* Sohlo Colors
* Southern Magnolia Minerals
* Suncat Natural Mineral Makeup - Bismuth Free
* Sweetscents - my favourite of them all
* Taylor Made
* Terra Firma Cosmetics
* The Colour Cafe
* TiKei site in Swedish
* TKB Trading - most samples are 1tbsp!
* TLC Minerals
* Tval
* Uglogirl
* Valana Minerals
* Valerie Beauty
* Voila Minerals
* West Coast Minerals
* Youngblood

Also, I think it's a good idea to start a thread where people can post more MMU website details


----------



## lsperry (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting this list.....
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_Also, I think it's a good idea to start a thread where people can post more MMU website details_

 
I agree!


----------



## labwom (Aug 27, 2007)

What is MMU???


----------



## lian_qiu (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_What is MMU???_

 
Mineral Makeup


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 27, 2007)

Valerie Beauty's MMU is also bismuth free


----------



## PMBG83 (Nov 28, 2007)

Its kinda funny how much of a crazed makeup gal I am because all of these(and I do mean all of these) I had been finding through searches way back in 2000! I really didnt realize how crazy I was about makeup until I saw this familiar list! Thanks


----------



## cleodelinda (Dec 15, 2007)

I have made a link list of most of the MMU brands above + some new ones.
The list is made in html so I can't paste it here, but I hope it is OK to add a *link*.
Enjoy!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

i have ordered from MAD Minerals and TaylorMade and I am very happy with both of them


----------



## angiehorror (Feb 19, 2009)

you can add simply naturals to that list too


----------

